# [SOLVED] /dev/hda1 i Grub

## fajfajf

Właśnie kończę moją pierwszą (w zasadzie drugą) instalację Gentoo. Pozostała mi konfiguracja Gruba. W dokumentacji jest opisany /dev/sda, a u mnie jest /dev/hda

Czy w Grubie na pewno

hd0,0 będzie oznaczało /dev/hda1 (a nie sda1)?Last edited by fajfajf on Mon Mar 01, 2010 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zlomek

Hej, prawdopodobnie masz sda dysk 

Napisz co zwraca Ci 

```
 fdisk -l

```

jesli sda to ustawiasz tak jak w dokumentacji gentoo.

hd0,0 oznacza pierwszy dysk pierwsza partycja.

----------

## fajfajf

Właśnie nie mam sda  :Smile:  Ale czytałem, że tak może być. Tylko boję się, że Grub nie będzie działał jak trzeba i będę się musiał jeszcze z tą instalacją i konfiguracją męczyć  :Smile: 

```
livecd ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40037760000 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77578 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x90909090

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         101       50872+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2             102        8820     4394376   83  Linux

/dev/hda3            8821       12695     1953000   83  Linux

/dev/hda4           12696       32071     9765504   83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38792 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x90909090

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1         992      499936+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb2             993       38792    19051200   83  Linux

```

Mówicie, żeby hd0,0 wpisać?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zlomek

gentoo zainstalowałes na 40 czy 20 giga ? 

to zalezy jesli masz na hda to wpisujesz 0,0 jesli hdb to 1,0 jeśli /boot to pierwsza partycja każdego dysku.

Też jestem noobem i wolałem lilo niż grub bo jakby dla mnie bardziej oczywiste opcje miał. 

Ale grub jest dobrym wyborem

Pozdrawiam złomek

----------

## fajfajf

Na hdb mam tylko /home

/boot jest na /dev/hda1

Mam nadzieję, że hd0,0 będzie okej  :Smile: 

----------

## zlomek

Będzie.

Jeśli bedziesz miał np kernel panic albo inne błędy.

Czytaj o chroocie, nie instaluj systemu od początku.

Pozdrawiam złomek

----------

## fajfajf

Nie od początku to znaczy jak?  :Smile: 

Nie lubię mieć syfu w systemie dlatego zacząłem od minimal. Nie chcę zbędnych pakietów i skryptów w rc.d

----------

## Garrappachc

Jak masz gruba, to naciskasz [e] i edytujesz, co trzeba (za pomocą e również). Potem, jak juz odpalisz system, możesz sobie zmieniać.

Co do chroota - przecież instalacja gentoo opiera się na chrootowaniu systemu.

----------

## lsdudi

 *fajfajf wrote:*   

> Właśnie kończę moją pierwszą (w zasadzie drugą) instalację Gentoo. Pozostała mi konfiguracja Gruba. W dokumentacji jest opisany /dev/sda, a u mnie jest /dev/hda
> 
> Czy w Grubie na pewno
> 
> hd0,0 będzie oznaczało /dev/hda1 (a nie sda1)?

 

tak jest to pierwszy dysk i o ile nie masz konfliktów pomiędzy starym ata i nowym libata to zadziała w poadany w dokumentacji sposób

----------

## fajfajf

Dobra Panowie! Działa, system się ładuje, "e" też w Grubie działał  :Very Happy: 

Można temat zamknąć.

----------

## BeteNoire

Się nie zamyka, się dodaje [SOLVED] na początku tematu.

----------

